
Show HN: Llama or Alpaca? - jmaslin
https://llama.party
======
jmaslin
Hi HN! Made this as a fun side project in a couple hours. It is meant to be
goofy.

One thing to note - we are collecting analytics on all players. It is
interesting to see which pictures are proving to be a challenge and what the
average score is for users.

If you have any comments, suggestions, or requests, please let me know!

------
tomomichi
Got 1 out of 9. So difficult!

~~~
jmaslin
That just means you need to practice :)

------
overcast
shame alpaca.party was already taken, rolls off the tongue better!

~~~
jmaslin
We definitely looked at this one first - alpacas are arguably more popular as
well (although, according to the data, llamas are much easier to identify).

